# Ideas for things to do during hols



## teg1203 (11 Jul 2008)

Well people, I am now nearing the end of my last nighshift before a two week break. I am staying at home, Wife and Sproglet are off to Disney Paris leaving myself and spotty teenage son at home. We have freezer full of pizza and chips. Slabs of beer will be purchased (drink in moderation - it lasts longer!) and I have the following projects to begin, mayhap even complete!! :-

1. Dining room refit - remove lath and plaster, plasterboard, plaster electrics etc. Tank will be fitted in here.  

2. Garden - Brick wall , lighting and brick paving.  

3. Plumbing in woodburner to existing system to save costs of oil for heating. :? 

4. Reroof main roof.  

Obviously I want to do the dining room (because of the tank) but there will be some verbal exchanges   if i decide on this route. Can you please provide me with some excuses and/or justifications for doing this first. Prizes will be awarded for the best suggestions. But, if as a result of any suggestions I am savagely beaten without remorse i will be very unhappy and hold you all jointly responsible.


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Jul 2008)

Well the bad weather sorts out jobs two and four - far too wet to do them....

That just leaves number three which sounds like a fun project so no ideas there!


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

How could you possibly concentrate on sorting out the garden, heating and roofing until you know your pride and joy is postitioned safe and snug in its new perfect looking dining room!!   

That justifys it to yourself, as for the wife, well....if nothing else gets done just tell her that whilst she was away your son decided he wanted to become a plasterer.... of dining rooms.  And what better way to be a supportive and responsible parent than to give him a 2 week home training course! You would be failing his education needs if you wasted time training him on gardening and roofing!


----------



## teg1203 (12 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> How could you possibly concentrate on sorting out the garden, heating and roofing until you know your pride and joy is postitioned safe and snug in its new perfect looking dining room!!
> 
> That justifys it to yourself, as for the wife, well....if nothing else gets done just tell her that whilst she was away your son decided he wanted to become a plasterer.... of dining rooms.  And what better way to be a supportive and responsible parent than to give him a 2 week home training course! You would be failing his education needs if you wasted time training him on gardening and roofing!



Brilliant blagging there. The dining room it is. The problem now is I have a 2ft tank but there will be a 5 1/2 ft platform. Do I get another 2ft or 3ft tank , or do I get a 5 footer? 

I've just spent this afternoon repairing a bit of ceiling inside a built-in wardrobe because bats keep dropping into it from the attic. For the last two weeks I have had to get up in the middle of the night, carefully remove them and set them free outside. I don't mind bats but they do make a fair old racket scrabbling about in wardrobes and the wife does not like the thought of them at all!


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

I think you already know the answer to that one    The only one that would look good in that space would be a 5ft, got to have things looking right haven't you! you could buy one with the money you'll save from not doing the garden, heating and roof!  

Also, bats are a protected species, there is no way you can do the roof now incase you disturb them! damnit!


----------



## teg1203 (13 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> I think you already know the answer to that one    The only one that would look good in that space would be a 5ft, got to have things looking right haven't you! you could buy one with the money you'll save from not doing the garden, heating and roof!
> 
> Also, bats are a protected species, there is no way you can do the roof now incase you disturb them! damnit!



Once again words of wisdom from a master of blagging - great stuff!  

Anyway, refreshed after a bat free night I have been moving stuff out of the dining room in preparation for work to begin. My quest now is wisdom in relation to fitted tank or standalone tank and stand. I am in favour of fitted whereas "she who must be ignored" favours the standalone. Any arguments for and against would be entertaining and possibly useful.

Cheers - Tim


----------

